# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  موسوعة الأغاني رايقة لكل الفنانين المعروفين و الغير معروفين ( بس لمنتدانا ( الحصن )

## الوسادة

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااي يا حلوين 

ان شالله يعجبكم الموضوع و رح نبدا و ننطلق من الأقدم للأحدث ( فنانين و اغانيهم )


كل فنان رح يكون اله خمس اغاني يعني Top 5 لكل فنان 


استمتعوا 




































gOOooOoOo



عبد الحليم حافظ ( موعود ) 






موعود موعود موعود معايا بالعذاب موعود يا قلبي
موعود ودايما بالجراح موعود يا قلبي 
ولا بتهدا ولا بترتاح يا قلبي وعمرك ما شفت معايا فرح
كل مرة ترجع المشوار بجرح والنهارده جي تقول انس الآهات
جي تقوللي يللا بينا الحب فات
وميل وحدف منديله كاتب على طرفه أجيله
وأمانة يا دنيا أمانة تاخدينا للفرحة أمانة
وتخلي الحزن بعيد عنا وتقول للحب استنانا استنى
تاني تاني تاني ح نروح للحب تاني
والنار والعذاب من تاني
وتاني تاني تاني
ح نروح للحيرة تاني تاني
ونضيع ونجري ورا الأماني
ويغيب القمر ونعيش السهر وآهات الألم فى ليالي الندم
يا ليل يا حضن السهارى ياللي شفت في عنيه الدموع
وأنا دايما راجع وحيد
ياليل ياحضن السهارى خلي فجر الحب يطلع بدري 
يملا مشوارنا الجديد
وأمانة يا دنيا أمانة تاخذينا للفرحة أمانة
وتخلي الحزن بعيد عنا وتقوللي للحب استنانا
وميل وحدف منديله ميل كاتب على طرفه أجيله
وامانة يا دنيا أمانة تاخدينا للفرحة أمانة
وتخلي الحزن بعيد عنا وتقوللي للحب استنانا استنى
وابتد وابتدا المشوار وآه يا خوفي من آخر المشوار آه يا خوفي
جنة ولا نار آه يا عيني رايح وأنا محتار آه يا خوفي
واتقابلنا والحياة قدام عنينا حلوة
واتقابلنا والكلام فوق الشفايف غنوة
كل حاجة فكرت فيها في لحظة واحدة ردت عليها
بنظرة حلوة من عينها
الأمان في عنيها حسيت أني عديت للأمان
الحنان خد مني وادفى ياللي محروم من الحنان
والقمر طلع والخوف بعد والهوى دفي والليل سمع
أمانة يا دنيا أمانة تاخدينا للفرحة أمانة
وتخلي الحزن بعيد عنا وتقوللي للحب استنانا استنى
ميل وحدف منديله 
شوف بقينا فين يا قلبي وهي راحت فين 
شوف خدتنا لفين يا قلبي وشوف سابتنا فين
في سكة زمان راجعين في سكة زمان 
في نفس المكان ضايعين في نفس المكان
لا جراحنا بتهدا يا قلبي ولا ننسى اللي كان يا قلبي شوف
بتصحي الطريق خطاوينا وأنين السنين
والسما بتبكي علينا والناي الحزين
حتى نجوم ليالينا والقمر غايبين
وتاني تاني تاني راجعين أنا وانت تاني للنار والعذاب من تاني
وتاني تاني تاني راجعين للحيرة تاني
هايمين بنجري ورا الأماني
ويغيب القمر ونعيش السهر وآهات الألم فى ليالي الندم
وأمانة يا دنيا أمانة تداوينا من جرح هوانا
وتخلي الحب بعيد عنا ولا نستناه ولا يستنانا
أمانة



انا لك عطول




انا لك على طول خليك ليا 
خد عين منى وطل عليا
وخد التنين واسال فيا
من اول يوم راح منى النوم
ابعتلى سلام قول اى كلام من قلبك او من ورى قلبك
مش يبقى حرام اسهر وتنام وتفوتنى ااسى نار حبك 




النيل والليل والشوق والميل بعتولى وجيت اسال عنك
اشتقت اليك وحشتنى عنيك مش عارف اهرب فين منك





تخونوه 





تخونوه وعمره ماخنكم ولا اشتكــــــــى منكـــــــــــم

تبيعوه وعمره ما باعكم ولا انشغــــــــل عنكــــــــــم


قلبي ليه تخونوه 


تبيعوه وعمره ما باعكم ولا انشغــــــــل عنكــــــــــم 

قلبي اللي فاتني وعاش معاكم وقال حبايبـــــــــــــــي 

عايش معاكم على هواكم والاسم قلبــــــــــــــــــــــي 

يخاصمني لما تخاصموني ، يصالحني لما تصالحوني 

قلبي ليه تخونوه ... 


قلبي اللي راح منه شبابه بين شوق وحنيــــــــــــــن 

باع في هواكم احبابه ، بعتوا انتو ميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

وضحى بالدنيا عشانكو ، باع جنته واشترى ناركــــو 

قلبي ليه تخونوه ... 


قلبي اللي مهما يشوف منكم عايش بيكـــــــــــــــــــم 

ويبعدوه الناس عنكم برضه شاريكـــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

مالوش غير انتم احبابه ، انتو هناه وانتو عذابـــــــه 

قلبي ليه تخونوه ... 



حبك نار





حبك نـــــــــــــــار .. بعدك نــــــــــــــــــار

قربك نــــــــــــــار .. وأكثر من نـــــــــــار


نار يا حبيبي نار 

حبك نار مش عايز اطفيها ولا اخليهـــــــا 

دقيقه تفوتني ما احسش بيهــــــــــــــــــا 

نار يا حبيبي .. نار صحتني .. نار خلتنــي 

احب الدنيا واعيش لياليهــــــــــــــــــــــــا 

نار يا حبيبي نار 


يا مذوبني بأحلى عـــــــــذاب 

بابعثلك بعنيّه جــــــــــــــواب 

مش لوم يا حبيبي ولا عتــاب 

مش اكثر من كلمـــــــــــة آه 

آه يا حبيبي بحبك 

آه لو تعرف اللي انا فيــــــــه 

والشوق اللي غلبت اداريــــه 

كان قلبك يسهر لياليــــــــــــه 

مع قلبي ويقول لــــــــــــه آه 

آه يا حبيبي بحبك 

نار يا حبيبي نار



سواح 





سواح وماشي في البلاد سواح

والخطوة بيني وبين حبيبي براح

مشوار بعيد وأنا فيه غريب

والليل يقرب والنهار رواح

وان لقاكم حبيبي سلموا لي عليه

طمنوني الأسمراني عامله إيه الغربة فيه



سواح وأنا ماشي ليالي سواح

ولا داري بحالي سواح

من الفرقة يا غالي سواح

إيه اللي جرى لي سواح

وسنين وأنا دايب شوق وحنين

عايز أعرف بس طريقه منين



يا عيوني..آه يا عيوني
إيه جرى لك فين إنت وبتعمل إيه
يا ظنوني..آه يا ظنوني
ما تسيبوني مش ناقص أنا حيرة عليه
لا أنا عارف أرتاح
وأنا تايه سواح

يا قمر يا ناسيني رسيني عاللي غايب
نور لي .. وريني سكة الحبايب
وصيتك وصية يا شاهد عليا
تحكي له عاللي بيه واللي قاسيته في لياليا

يتبع

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ام كلثوم 



حب ايه 




انـت عارف ابله معنى الحب ايــــــه
حـب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليــه

دنـيا ما تطولها ولا حتى فخيالـــــك
حاجـه اغلى من حياتي ومن جمالك
ظـالمه ليه دايما معــــــــــــــــــــاك
كـان هواك خلاك مـــــــــــــــــــلاك
ظالـمه ليه دايما معــــــــــــــــــــاك
انـت عارف ابله معنى الحب ايــــــه
حـب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليــه
لمـه تتكلم عليه .. لمه تتكلم عليـــه

انـت ما بينك وبين الحب دنيــــــــــا
امـا نفس الحب عندي حاجه تانيـــه
انـت فين والحب فيـــــــــــــــــــــن
ده انـت لو حبيت يوميــــــــــــــــن
انـت فين والحب فيـــــــــــــــــــــن
ليـه بتتجنى كده عالحب ليــــــــــــه

حـب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليــه


وانت بتخون الوداد مـن كل قلبــــك

كنت بخلصلك في حبـي بكل قلبــــي

بعت ودي بعت حبـي ليه بعت قلبـي

اشتاق لقربـــــك ليــــــــــــــــــــــه
ظالمه ليه دايما معــــــــــــــــــــاك
كان هواك خلاك مــــــــــــــــــــلاك
ظالمه ليه دايما معـــــــــــــــــــــاك
انت عارف ابله معنى الحب ايـــــــه
بعتني وفاكرني ليــــــــــــــــــــــــه
انت فين والحب فيــــــــــــــــــــــن
ده انت لو حبيت يوميـــــــــــــــــن
انت فين والحب فيــــــــــــــــــــــن
ليه بتتجنى كده عالحب ليـــــــــــــه

حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليـــه

لما داب املي وانا بتمنــــــــى ودك
وانت في قربك ناسيني زي بعـــدك
ظالمه ليه دايما معــــــــــــــــــــاك
كان هواك خلاك مــــــــــــــــــــلاك
ظالمه ليه دايما معـــــــــــــــــــــاك
انت عارف ابله معنى الحب ايـــــــه

ياما طول عمري رضيت منك أسيه
كل شكوه كنت بتشوفها بعنيـــــــه
انت فين والحب فيــــــــــــــــــــــن
ده انت لو حبيت يوميـــــــــــــــــن
انت فين والحب فيــــــــــــــــــــــن
ليه بتتجنى كده عالحب ليـــــــــــــه

حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليـــه



سيرة الحب




طول عمرى باخاف من الحب وسيرة الحب وظلم الحب لكل أصحابه 

وأعرف حكايات مليانه آهات ودموع وأنين والعاشقين دابوا ما تابوا 

طول عمرى بأقول لا أنا قد الشوق وليالى الشوق ولا قلبى قد عذابه 

وقابلتك انت لقيتك بتغير كل حياتى 

ما أعرفش إزاى حبيتك ما أعرفش إزاى ياحياتى 

من همسة حب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

فات من عمرى سنين وسنين شفت كتير و قليل عاشقين 

اللى بيشكى حاله لحاله واللى بيبكى على مواله 

أهل الحب صحيح مساكين 

ياما الحب نده على قلبى ما ردش قلبى جواب 

ياما الشوق حاول يحايلنى واقول له روح يا عذاب 

ياما عيون شاغلونى لكن ولا شغلونى 

إلا عيونك انت دول بس اللى خدونى وبحبك أمرونى 

أمرونى احب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

ياللى ظلمتوا الحب وقلتوا وعدتوا عليه قلتوا عليه مش عارف إيه 

العيب فيكم يا فى حبايبكم أما الحب ياروحى عليه 

فى الدنيا ما فيش أبدا أبدا أحلى من الحب 

نتعب نغلب نشتكى منه لكن بنحب 

ياسلام ع القلب وتنهيده فى وصال وفراق 

وشموع الشوق لما يقيدوا ليل المشتاق 

يا سلام ع الدنيا وحلاوتها فى عين العشاق 

أنا خدنى الحب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

يا اللى مليت بالحب حياتى أهدى حياتى إليك 

روحى..قلبى..عقلى..حبى كلّى ملك ايديك 

صوتك..نظراتك..همساتك شىء مش معقول 

شىء خللى الدنيا زهور على طول وشموع على طول 

الله ياحبيبى على حبك وهنايا معاك الله يا حبيبى يا حبيبى الله الله 

ولا دمعة عين جرحت قلبى ولا قولة آه 

ما بقولش فى حبك غير الله الله يا حبيبى على حبك الله الله 

من كتر الحب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه



الف ليلة و ليلة 




يا حبيبي .. الليل وسماه .. ونجومه وقمره وسهره وإنت وأنا 

يا حبيبي أنا .. يا حياتي أنا كلنا في الحب سوا

والهوى .. آه منه الهوىسهران الهوى 

يسقينا الهنا .. ويقول بالهنايا حبيبي 

يالله نعيش في عيون الليل ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة

مش قبل سنةدي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 

إزاي أوصف لك يا حبيبي إزاي 

قبل ما أحبك كنت إزاي كنت ولا امبارح فاكراه

ولا عندي بكره أستناه ولا حتى يومي عايشاه

خدتني بالحب في غمضة عين 

وريتني حلاوة الأيام فينا لليل بعد ما كان غربة مليته أمان

والعمر اللي كان صحرا اصبح بستان

يا حبيبي .. يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة 

مش قبل سنة ..دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 

يا حبيبي إيه اجمل م الليل واتنين زينا عاشقين تايهين

ما احناش حاسين العمر ثواني والا سنين

حاسين اننا بنحب وبس

عايشين لليل والحب وبس

يا حبيبي الحب حياتنا وبيتنا وقوتنا

للناس دنيتهم واحنا لنا دنيتنا

وإن قالوا عن عشاقه بيدوبوا في نار أشواقه

أهي ناره دي جنتنا

الحب عمره ما جرح .. ولا عمر بستانه طرح غير الهنا وغير الفرح

يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة 

مش قبل سنةدي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة

يا قمر ليلي .. يا ظل نهاري .. يا حبي .. يا أيامي

الهنيةعندي لك أجمل هدية

كلمة الحب اللي بيها 

تملك الدنيا وما فيها و اللي تفتح لك كنوز الدنيا ديه

قولها ليه قولها للطير .. للشجر .. للناس .. لكل الدنيا .. قول الحب نعمة 

مش خطية الله محبة .. الخير محبة 

النور محبة يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام أول لقا في ايدينا

وفرح أول ميعاد منقاد شموع حو الينا

ويفوت علينا الزمان يفرش أمانه علينا

يا رب

لا عمر كاس الفراق المر يسقينا

ولا يعرف الحب مطرحنا ولا يجينا

وغير شموع الفرح ما تشوف ليالينا

يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة 

مش قبل سنةدي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة



الأطلال 



يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوى كان صرحا من خيال فهوى 

اسقني واشرب على أطلاله واروعني طالما الدمع روى

كيف ذاك الحب أمسى خبرا وحديثا من أحاديث الهوى 

لست أنساك وقد أغريتني بفم عذب المنادة رقيق ويد 

تمد نحوي كيد من خلال الموج مدت لغريق وبريق يظمأ 

الساري له أين في عينيك نياك البريق ياحبيبا زرت يوما 

أيكه طائر الشوق أغنى ألمي لك إبطاء المذل المنعم وتجني

القادر المحتكم و حنيني لك يكوي أضلعي والتواني جمرات 

في دمي أعطني حريتي أطلق يدي ا إنني أعطيتك ما استبقيت 

شيئا آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليا 

ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها وإلام الأسر والدنيا لد يا أين من 

عيني حبيب ساحر فيه عز وجلال وحياء واثق الخطوة يمشي 

ملكا ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء عبق السحر كأنفاس الربى 

ساهم الطرف كأحلام المساء أين مني مجلس أنت به فتنتة تمت 

سناء وسنى وأنا حب و قلب هائم وفراش حائر منك دنا ومن 

الشوق رسول بيننا ونديم قدم الكاس لنا هل رأى الحب سكارى 

مثلنا كم بنينا من خيال حولنا ومشينا في طريق مقمر تثب 

الفرحة فبه قلبنا وضحكنا ضحك طفلين معا وعدونا فسبقنا ظلنا 

وانتبهنا بعد ما زال الرحيق وأفقنا ليت أنا لانفبق يقظة 

طاحت بأحلام الكرى وتولى الليل والليل صديق وإذا النور 

نذير طالع وإذا الفجر مطال كالحريق وإذا الدنيا كما تعرفها 

وإذ ا الأحباب كل فب طريق أيها الساهر تغفو تذكر العهد

وتصحو وإذا ما الأم جرح جد بالتذكار جرح فتعلم كيف 

تنيى وتعلم كيف تمحو يا حبيبي كل شيء بقضاء ما بأيدينا 

خلقنا تعساء ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا ذات يوم بعدما عز اللقاء فإذا

انكر خل خله وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء ومضى كل إلى غايته لاتقل 

شئنا فإن الحظ شاء



بعيد عنك 



نسيت النوم ......واحلامه
نسيت لياليه ......وايامه
بعيد عنك ...... حياتي عذاب
ما تبعدنيش بعيد عنك
ماليش غير الدموع احباب
معاها بعيش بعيد عنك
غلبني الشوق وغلبني
وليل البعد دوبني
ومهما البعد حيرني
ومهما السهد سهرني
لا طول بعدك يغيرني
ولا الأيام بتبعدني بعيد عنك

لا نوم ولا دمعه في عنيه
ما خلاش الفراق فيه
نسيت النوم واحلامه
نسيت لياليه وايامه
وبين الليل والامه
وبين الخوف وأوهامه
بخاف عليك.... وبخاف تنساني
والشوق اليك على طول صحاني

افتكرلي لحظه حلوه
عشنا فيها للهوى
وافتكرلي مره غنوة
يوم سمعناها سوى
خد من عمري
عمري كله
الا ثواني اشوفك فيها
الشوق ....اه من الشوق
اه.....وعمايله
ياما ياما بداريها ياما ياما
ياما بحكيها ياما ياما

كنت بشتاقلك وانا وانت هنا
بيني وبينك ....خطوتين
شوف بقينا ازاي انا فين
يا حبيبي وانت فين
والعمل ايه العمل
ما تقولي اعمل ايه
والأمــــــــــــــل
انت الأمــــــــــل
تحرمني منك ليه؟
عيون كانت بتحسدني على حبك
ودالوقت بتبكي عليا من غلبي
وفين انت يا نور عيني
يا روح قلبي فين
فين اشكيلك فين
عندي كلام وحاجات
فين دمعتي يا عين
بيريحني بكايا ساعات
بيريحني بكايا ساعات

بخاف عليك.... وبخاف تنساني
والشوق اليك على طول صحاني
غلبني الشوق وغلبني
وليل البعد دوبني
ومهما البعد حيرني
ومهما السهد سهرني
لا طول بعدك يغيرني
ولا الأيام بتبعدني بعيد عنك


يتبع [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]كاظم الساهر 

انا و ليلى 




دع عنك لومي واعزف عن ملامات 
اني هويت سريعا من معاناتي 
ديني الغرام ودار العشق مملكتي 
قيس انا وكتاب العشق توراتي 
ما حرم الله حبا في شريعته 
بل بارك الله احلامي البريئات 
انا لمن طينه والله اودعها 
روحا ترف بها روح المناجاة 
دع العقاب ولا تعذل بفاتنه 
ما كان قلبي نحيت في حجارات 
اني بغير الهوى اخشاب يابسه 
اني بغير الهوى اشباه اموات 
يا للتعاسه من دعوى مدينتنا 
فيها يعد الهوى كبر الخطيئات 
نبض القلوب مورق عند قداستها 
تسمع احاديث الخرافات 
عباره علقت في كل منعطف 
اعوذ بالله من تلك الحماقات 
عشق البنات حرام في مدينتنا 
عشق البنات طريق للغوايات 
اياك ان تلتقي يوما بأمرأه 
اياك اياك ان تغزي الحبيبات 
ان الصبابه عار في مدينتنا 
فكيف لو كان حبي للاميرات 
سمراء ما حزني عمر ابدده 
ولكن عاشقا والحب مأساة 
الصبح الى الازهار قبلته 
والعلقم المر قد امسى بكاساتي 
يا قبله الحب يا من حيث انشدها 
شعرا لعل الهوى يشفي جراحاتي 
دوت ازهر الروح وهي يابسه 
ماتت اغاني الهوى ماتت حكاياتي 
ماتت بمحراب عينيك ابتهالاتي 
واستسلمت لرياح اليأس راياتي 
جفت على بابك الموصود ازمنتي 
وما اثمرت شيئا عباداتي 
انا الذي ضاع لي عامان من عمري 
وباركت وهمي وصدقت افتراضاتي 
عامان ما رق لي لحن على وتر 
ولا استفاقت على نور سماواتي 
اعتق الحب في قلبي واعصره 
فأرشف الهم في مغبر كاساتي 
واودع الورد اتعابي وازرعه 
فيورق الشوك وينمو في حشاشاتي 
لو صافح الظل اوراقي الحزينات 
ما مضر لو ان منك جاء شيئا 
تحقد تنتفض الامي المريرات 
سنين تسع مضت والاحزان تسحقني 
ومت حتى تناستني حبابات 
تسع على مركب الاشواق في سفر 
والريح تعصف في عنف شراعات 
طال انتظاري متى كركوك تفتح لي 
دربا اليها فأطفأ نار اهات 
متى سأجر الى كركوك قافلتي؟ 
متى ترفرف يا عشاق راياتي؟ 
غدا سأذبح احزاني وادفنها 
غدا سأطلق انغامي الضحوكات 
ولكن ولكن للعشاق قاتلتي 
اذ اعقب فرحتي شلال حيراتي 
فعدت احمل نعش الحب مكتئبا 
امضي البوادي واسفاري قصيرات 
ممزق انا لا جاه ولا ترف 
يغريك في فخليني لأهاتي 
لو تعصرين سنين العمر اكملها 
لسال منها نزيف من جراحاتي 
كل القناديل عذب نورها وان تظل 
تشكو نضوب الزيت مشكاتي 
لو كنت ذا ترف ما كنت رافضه 
حبي ولكن عسر الحال مأساتي 
فليمضغ اليأس امالي التي يبست 
وليغرق الموج يا ليلى بضاعاتي 
عانيت لا حزني ابوح به 
ولست تدرين شيئا عن معاناتي 
امشي واضحك يا ليلى مكابرة 
علي اخبي عن الناس احتضاراتي 
لا الناس تعرف ما خطبي فتعذرني 
ولا سبيل لديهم في مواساتي 
لاموا افتتاني بزرقاء العيون ولو 
رأوا جمال عينيك ما لاموا افتتاني 
لو لو يكن اجمل الالوان ازرقها 
ما اخناره الله لونا للسماوات 
يرسوا بجفني حرمان يمص دمي 
ويستبيح اذا شاء ابتساماتي 
عندي احاديث حزن كيف ابوح بها؟ 
تضيق ذرعا بي او في عباراتي 
ينز من صرختي الذل فسأله 
لمن ابت ؟ تباريج المريضات 
معذوره انت ان اجهضت لي املي 
لا الذنب ذنبك بل كانت حماقاتي 
اضعت في عرض الصحراء قافلتي 
فمضيت ابحث في عينيك عن ذاتي 
وجئت احضانك الخضراء منتشيا 
كالطفل احمل احلامي البريئات 
اتيت احمل في كفي اغنيه 
اصبرها كلما طالت مسافاتي 
حتى اذا انبلجت عيناك في الافق 
وطرز الفجر ايامي الكئيبات 
غرست كفك تجتثين اوردتي 
وتسحقين بلا رفق مسراتي 
وغربتاه مضاع هاجرت سفني عني 
وما ابحرت منها شراعاتي 
نفيت واستوطن الاغراب في بلدي 
ومزقوا كل اشيائي الحبيبات 
خانتك عيناك في زيف وفي كذب 
ام غرك البهرج الخداع مولاتي 
توغلي يا رماح الحقد في جسدي 
ومزقي ما تبقى من حشاشاتي 
فراشه جئت القي كحل اجنحتي 
لديك فأحترقت ظلما جناحاتي 
اصيح والسيف مزروع في خاصرتي 
والقدر حطم امالي العريضات 
هل ينمحي طيفك السحري من خلدي؟ 
وهل سشرق عن صبح وجناتي 
ها انت ايضا كيف السبيل الى اهلي 
ودونهم قفر المنارات 
كتبت في كوكب المريخ لافته 
اشكو بها الطائر المحزون اهاتي 
وانت ايضا الا تبت يداك 
اذا اثرتي قتلي واستعذبتي اناتي 
من لي بحذف اسمك الشفاف من لغتي 
اذ ا ستمسي بلا ليلى حكاياتي



زيديني عشقا 





زيديني عشقاً زيديني يا أحلى نوبات جنوني
زيديني غرقاً يا سيدتي إن البحر يناديني
زيديني موتاً علً الموت إذا يقتلني يحيني
يا أحلى امرأة بين نساء الكون أحبيني
يا من أحببتك حتى أحترق الحب أحبيني
إن كنتِ تريدين السكنى أسكنتك في ضوء عيوني
حبكِ خارطتي ما عادت خارطة العالم تعنيني
أنا أقدم عاصمة للحزن وجرحي نقش فرعوني
وجعي يمتد كسرب حمام من بغداد إلى الصين
عصفورة قلبي.. نيساني ..
يا رمل البحر وروح الروح ويا غابات الزيتونِ
يا طعم الثلج .. وطعم النار.. ونكهة شكي ويقيني
أشعر بالخوف من المجهول فآويني
أشعر بالخوف من الظلماء فضميني
أشعر بالبرد فغطيني وظلي قربي غني لي 
فأنا من بدأ التكوين 
أبحث عن وطن لجبيني
عن حب امرأة يأخذني لحدود الشمس ويرميني
نوارة عمري مروحتي قنديلي فوح بساتيني
مد لي جسراً من رائحة الليمون
وضعيني مشطاً عاجياً في عتمة شعركِ وأنسيني
من أجلك أعتقت نسائي 
وتركت التاريخ ورائي
وشطبت شهادة ميلادي 
و قطعت جميع شرايني




المستبدة 





قالت لكل الاصدقاء.. هذا الذي ما حركته اميرة بين النساء 
سيستدير كخاتم في اصبعي.. 
و يشب نارا لو راى شخصا معي 
سترونه بيدي اضعف من ضعيف 
و ترونه ما بين اقدامي كاوراق الخريف 
يا مستبدة.... 
انت التي اسميتها تاج النساء 
اقسي على قلبي و مزقيه لو اساء.. 
الويل لي يا مستبدة 
الويل لي من خنجر طعن المودة 
الويل لي كم نمت مخدوعا على تلك المخدة 
الويل لي من فجر يوم ليتيني ما عشت بعده 
الويل لي الويل لي يا مستبدة 
اني اعاني اني اموت اني حطام 
حاشاك عمري ان افكر بانتقام 
اني لك قلب و حب و احترام
صبرا يا عمري لن تري دمعا يسيل 
سترين معنى الصبر في جسدي النحيل 
فتفرجي هذا المسا رقصي الجميل..



اكرهها 




أكـــرهـــهــا 

أكرهها وأشتهي وصلها 

وإنني أحب كرهي لها 

أحب هذا اللؤم في عينها 

وزروها أنت زورت قولها

عينٌ .. كعين الذئب محتالة 

طافت أكاذيب الهوى حولها

قد سكن الجنون أحداقها 

وأطفأت ثورتها عقلها

أشك في شكي إذا أقبلت

باكية .. شارحة ذلها 

فإن ترفــقــت بــهــا أستكبرت

وجررت ضاحــكة ذيلها

أن عانقتني كسرت أضلعي 

وأفرغت على فمي غــلــّها

يحبها حقدي ويا طالما 

وددت إذ طــوقــتـها .. قــتــلـهــا



حافية القدمين 




هل عندك شك انك احلى امرأة في الدنيا و اهم امرأة في الدنيا 

هل عندك شك اني حين عثرت عليك ملكت مفاتيح الدنيا 

هل عندك شك اني حين لمست يديك تغير تكوين الدنيا 

هل عندك شك ان دخولك في قلبي هو اعظم يوم في التاريخ واجمل خبر في الدنيا 

هل عندك شك في من انت يا من تحتل بعينيها اجزاء الوقت 

يا امرأة تكسر حين تمر جدار الصوت لا ادري ماذا يحدث لي 

فكانك انثاي الاولى و كاني قبلك ما احببت و كاني ما مارست الحب 

ميلادي انت و قبلك لا اتذكر اني كنت و غطائي انت وقبل حنانك لا اتذكر اني عشت 

و كاني ايتها الملكة من بطنك كالعصفور خرجت 

هل عندك شك انك احلى جزء من ذاتي و باني من عينيك سرقت النار و قمت باخطر ثوراتي 

ايتها الوردة 

و الياقوتة 

و الريحانة 

و السلطانة 

و الشعبية 

و الشرعية بين جميع الملكات يا سمكا يسبح في ماء حياتي 

يا قمرا يطلع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات يا اعظم فتح بين جميع فتوحاتي 

يا اخر وطن اولد فيه و ادفن فيه و انشر فيه كتاباتي يا امرأة الدهشة 

يا امراتي لا ادري كيف رماني الموج على قدميك لا ادري كيف مشيت الي و كيف مشيت إليك 

كم كان كبيرا حظي حين عثرت عليك 

يا امرأة تدخل في تركيب الشعر دافئة انتي كرمل البحر رائعة انتي كليلة قدر 

من يوم طرقت الباب علي ابتدا العمر 

كم صار جميلا شعري حين تثقف بين يديك 

كم صرت غنيا و قويا لما اهداك الله الي 

هل عندك شك انك قبس من عيني و يداك هما استمرار ضوء ليدي 

هل عندك شك ان كلامك يخرج من شفتي

يا نارا تجتاح كياني يا ثمرا يملأ اغصاني 

يا جسدا يقطع مثل السيف و يضرب مثل البركان 

قولي لي كيف سانقذ نفسي من امواج الطوفان 

يا ذات الانف الاغريقي و ذات الشعر الاسباني 

يا امرأة لا تكرر في الاف الازمان 

يا امرأة ترقص حافية القدمين بمدخل شرياني 

من اين اتيت و كيف اتيت و كيف عصفت بوجداني 

يا احدى نعم الله عليو غيمة حب و حنان يا اغلى لؤلؤة بيدي 


يتبع 


[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع رائع فعلا  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]راشد الماجد



نسيناكم


ما عاد بقلبنا ذكرى نسيناكم
ولا لأيامنا ذكرى نسيناكم
مدام أنتوا تغيرتوا
بعد حنا تغيرنا
ولابه شئ يرجعنا
خلاص اليوم نسيناكم
ياليت فوقتها كنتوا فهمتونا
ولا عنا تخليتوا وبعتونا
وقدرتوا الوفاء والحب
اللي جالكم منا
حسافة ماتفاهمنا
خلاص اليوم نسيناكم
عانيت ياما لأجل أرضي خواطرهم
وداريت همي وكنت أشقى وأريحهم
صبرت وصرت أنا وقلبي
ندور من يصبرنا
خسارة ماتفاهمنا
خلاص اليوم نسيناكم





ويلي

يلا نعيش بدينا غيـــــــر
مليانه حب مليانه خيـــر
فيها الحبيب انت وبــس
الاول انت والاخيــــــــر
يا روح الــــــــــــــروح
كفايه جــــــــــــــــروح
ويلي يا ويلـــــــــــــــيويلي آآآآه يا ويلـــــــي

مالي في هالدنيا ســواك
انت يا اجمل مـــــــــلاك
انت الوحيد بدنيتــــــــي
ومابي اعيش الا معــاك
يا روح الــــــــــــــروح
كفايه جــــــــــــــــروح
ويلي يا ويلـــــــــــــــيويلي آآآآه يا ويلـــــــي

حبه ابيه والله ابيــــــــه
وقربه بروحي اشتريــه
هوه اللي غير دنيتـــــي
وخلا حياتي بين ايديـــه
يا روح الــــــــــــــروح
كفايه جــــــــــــــــروح
ويلي يا ويلـــــــــــــــي
ويلي آآآآه يا ويلـــــــي






سود العيون كبار والشامه حلوه .. شايل جمال الكون وباليني بلوه 

هالعيون اشلون اميلها .. سحر ذوبني بغزلها 

بوسه من عندك حبيبي .. تسوى عندي الدنيا كلها 

ياضوى عيوني وحياتي .. قلب اقدم لك هديه 

اطلب اش ما ردت مني .. قول وادلل عليّ 

انت مني وانا منك .. مستحيل ابتعد عنك 

ابتسم يا بعد عمري .. ضحكتك ماكو مثلها 

ذاب قلبي بالمحبه .. لا تظن عنك اتوب 

طيّرت عقلي بغرامك .. ياما ذوبت القلوب 

انت حبي نبض قلبي .. بس تعال شويه قربي 

يا اعز انسان عندي .. وأغلى من هالناس كلها 






من يقول 

من يقول اني لغيرك .. انا لك ماني لغيرك 

انا متعلق مصيري .. يا حبيبي في مصيرك 

خلهم يحكون فيا .. مهما هم قالوا عليا 

انت منهم وش عليك .. وانا منهم وش عليا 

ودهم بس يتعبونك .. وعن عيوني يبعدونك 

حاولوا ادري كثير .. بس صعبه يوصلونك 

انت اكبر منهم .. وما اصدق حكيهم 

زيديني حب وغرام .. يالله اضحك غيضهم 







انا ضايق وبالي ضايق وجوي ضايق .. ضيقن كايد
نفسي ملت .. وروحي وات وعيني هلت دمعن واايد

انا الوافي وهو الجافي .. حبي صافي وجرحه ساايد
انا ضاايق وبآلي ضاايق .. انا ضايق والله ضاايق

جيت بـحبي .. ولاهو ذنبي
لإن قلبي ماهو محايد

ما ابغى غيره .. بـشره وخيره
ياهي حييره .. قلبه بايد

انا الوافي وهو الجآفي حبي صافي وجرحه سايد

فيني ونـه .. كلـه منه
ماأصبر عنه شوقي زايد

يكفي بعـده .. وقلـة وده
كيف ارده .. ابغى أعـاايد

انا الوافي وهووا الجافي
حبي صافي وجرحه سايد




يتبع ..........
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدّول بالعربي ومن الآخر .. انتي روعة وهالموضوع فعلا مميز جدا جدا جدا

متابع  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]هدّول بالعربي ومن الآخر .. انتي روعة وهالموضوع فعلا مميز جدا جدا جدا
> 
> متابع [/align]


يختي ما اسكاها يختي ما احلاها هدوئة الشطورة يللي منورة دايما 
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

عمر دياب 



ميال


من كام سنه وانا ميال ميال 
وفى حبك انا مشغول البال 

لا بتتكلمى ولا بتسلمى 

ليه كل يومين بلاقيكى بحال 

لفيت بلاد ومشيت بلاد وفى قلبى صورتك جوايا 
يا حبيبتى ايه اخر البعاد ما تخلى للبعد نهايه 

ووصلت فوق فوق السحاب ورسمت عينك نجمايه 
ونسيت هناك كل العذاب ورجعت بالحب معايا 







كان عندك حق 

كان عندك حق تدوب وترق وترجع تانى ياقلبى تدق 
كان عندك حق تدوب وترق وترجع تانى ياقلبى تدق 
ندوب فى هواه ونقول الاه 
ندوب فى هواه ونقول الاه ا 
كان عندك حق تدوب وترق وترجع تانى يا قلبى تدق 

ياما قولنا حانبعد ما بعدناش وتاخدنا الدنيا مابننساش 
ياما قولنا حانبعد ما بعدناش وتاخدنا الدنيا مابننساش 
وعيون تنادينا تحايل فينا وعيون تنادينا تحايل فينا 
ونقول يا عيونه يا اما بلاش 
دا ندوب فى هواااااااااه ونقول الاه 








قصاد عيني 

و بينا معاد لوعاد لو نحنا بعاد اكيد راجع لو بيني و بينو بلاد
و بينا معاد لوعاد لو نحنا بعاد اكيد راجع لو بيني و بينو بلاد
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين انا دايب و كلي حنين
و لا عمري ابيع لو مين قصاد عيني
و مش قادر على الايام او لا يوصف هوايي كلام
و طول ليلي و لما بنام قصاد عيني
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان
في يوم حنعود و بينا وعود في غيابه اكيد لسا الامل موجود
في يوم حنعود و بينا وعود في غيابه اكيد لسا الامل موجود
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين انا دايب و كلي حنين
و لا عمري ابيع لو مين قصاد عيني
و مش قادر على الايام او لا يوصف هوايي كلام
و طول ليلي و لما بنام قصاد عيني
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين انا دايب و كلي حنين
و لا عمري ابيع لو مين قصاد عيني
و مش قادر على الايام او لا يوصف هوايي كلام
و طول ليلي و لما بنام قصاد عيني
قصاد عيني في كل مكان قصاد عيني في كل مكان









بعد الليالي 

اه بعد الليالى
والايام من شوقى اليك 
والله ازاى يهون عليك كل شئ فى البعد

اه بشتقلك يا غالى انت فين بنده عليك 
والله وحشونى كتير عنيك معقول نسيت الوعد

بان حبي ليه فى سنين بعاد وغياب 
وهان قلبي عليك ترميه بين نار وعذاب 

ارجع ليه خلاص مش قادر حبيبى 
رد باى كلام لو قادر حبيبى 
والله بحبه وهاضل احبه حبيبى
قرب خلى لبعدك اخر حبيبى 

ارجع ليه خلاص مش قادر حبيبى 
رد باى كلام لو قادر حبيبى 
والله بحبه وهاضل احبه حبيبى
قرب خلى لبعدك اخر حبيبى

اه بعد الليالى
والايام من شوقى اليك 
والله ازاى يهون عليك كل شئ فى البعد
اه بعد الليالى 

فات اد ايه ولا يوم قدرت انساك
وليه الدنيا ليه يا حبيبى بعيد وخداك 
انا مش قادر على نسيانك حبيبى 
مين فى الدنيا ح يملى مكانك حبيبى
والله بحبه وح فضل احبه حبيبى 
نفسى ارتاح بين احضانك حبيبى 

انا مش قادر على نسيانك حبيبى 
مين فى الدنيا ح يملى مكانك حبيبى
والله بحبه وح فضل احبه حبيبى 
نفسى ارتاح بين احضانك حبيبى

اه بعد الليالى
والايام من شوقى اليك 
والله ازاى يهون عليك كل شئ فى البعد









يهمك في ايه 


يهمك في إيه !

أموت ولا أعيش !
ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه


و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه


مين اللي قدامي
دا واحد معرفوش
مبقتش أخاف عليه
اسيبه أو اجرحه


عشاق كتير اتقبلوا
عادي مكملوش
و
اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه


نفسك 
تسمعني
ليه ؟؟


شوية كلام
تريح ضميرك بيه

وهيفيد بأيه

روح شوف حياتك
جرح قلبي سامحت فيه


يهمك في إيه !
أموت ولا أعيش !
ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه

و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه

و اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه








يتبع ...........[/align]*

----------


## سنفورة

هدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
تسلم ايديكي يا عسل :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و ايديكي ام السن منورة و الله 
[/align]*

----------


## احمد امين

مشكوره ممكن اشعار حامد زيد

 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 
 :36 1 38[1]: 

 :36 1 38[1]: 

 :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ان شالله يا احمد بس اوصل لوئته رح احطهم ما تزعل 


وائل كفوري 


حكاية عاشق 

ما فينا نغير و لا كلمة مكتوب علينا المشوار
مرة دمعة مرة بسمة مرة تلج و مرة نار
ما فينا نغير و لا كلمة مكتوب علينا المشوار
مرة دمعة مرة بسمة مرة تلج و مرة نار
هايدي حكاية قلبي العاشق تنتلاقى بدنا نفارق
هايدي حكاية قلبي العاشق تنتلاقى بدنا نفارق
و لا تنسي هالعمر المارئ هالعمر المارئ نصو ليل و نصو نهار
ما فينا نغير و لا كلمة مكتوب علينا المشوار
مرة دمعة مرة بسمة مرة تلج و مرة نار
ما فينا بأمرك و بأمري نبدي العمر المنا راح
كوني بعمري دمعة عمري الدمعة أغلى من الأفراح
ما فينا بأمرك و بأمري نبدي العمر المنا راح
كوني بعمري دمعة عمري الدمعة أغلى من الأفراح
ما فينا بأمرك و بأمري نبدي العمر المنا راح
كوني بعمري دمعة عمري الدمعة أغلى من الأفراح
ما فينا بأمرك و بأمري نبدي العمر المنا راح
كوني بعمري دمعة عمري الدمعة أغلى من الأفراح
حب البيضحك بيفل حب البيبكي بيضل
حب البيضحك بيفل حب البيبكي بيضل
قلبي اختارك قبل الكل لما قلتلو يختار
هايدي حكاية قلبي و قلبك مكتوب تحبيني و حبك مكتوب تحبيني و حبك
هايدي حكاية قلبي و قلبك مكتوب تحبيني و حبك 
هايدي حكاية قلبي و قلبك مكتوب تحبيني و حبك مكتوب تحبيني و حبك
و عل مكتوب صعبة يتكبر حدا أنا عمبدوب عمري من دونك صدى
و عل مكتوب صعبة يتكبر حدا أنا عمبدوب عمري من دونك صدى
كوني سر الفرحة بقلبي قلبي ما عندو أسرار
هايدي حكاية قلبي العاشق تنتلاقى بدنا نفارق
هايدي حكاية قلبي العاشق تنتلاقى بدنا نفارق
و لا تنسي هالعمر المارئ هالعمر المارئ نصو ليل و نصو نهار





سألوني 

سألوني سألوني سألوني انا شو مـغـيَّـر فـيـيَّ صوتي وجهي ياما جفوني او نظره عـيـنـيـيَّ انا فـيـيّ لا ما اتغيَّر شي ( قلبي عاشق ) هيدا الشي ياللي بس اتغيّر فييّ لما نظراتك حاكوني انا شفت الدنيا احلى من نظره حبوك عيوني وقلبي غيرك ما استحلى نادهتني الفرحه من جديد وعلى شباكي طل العيد والحلم اللي جاي من بعيد شفته اليوم بعنيه انا فـيـيّ لا ما اتغيَّر شي قلبي عاشق هيدا الشي ياللي بس اتغيّر فييّ سألوني سألوني سألوني انا شو مـغـيَّـر فـيـيَّ صوتي وجهي ياما جفوني او نظره عـيـنـيـيَّ انا فـيـيّ لا ما اتغيَّر شي قلبي عاشق هيدا الشي ياللي بس اتغيّر فييّ ولا بسمه شغلتلي بالي او سحرت قلبي مره مابعرف شو غير حالي وشو صار فيي من نظره على بابي نطرت من سنين انا وعيوني سهرانين من غيرك انتي شاغلني مين ومسهرني لياليـيّ انا فـيـيّ لا ما اتغيَّر شي قلبي عاشق هيدا الشي ياللي بس اتغيّر فييّ سألوني سألوني سألوني انا شو مـغـيَّـر فـيـيَّ صوتي وجهي ياما جفوني او نظره عـيـنـيـيَّ انا فـيـيّ لا ما اتغيَّر شي قلبي عاشق هيدا الشي ياللي بس اتغيّر فييّ







ليل و رعد 

ليل ورعد

ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيي برا مجنوني
تلج مكوم ما بزيح صرتي عندي مسجوني
خليكي بهالليل مليح نامي مرة بعيوني
انصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفونك وجفوني
ليكي برا جنون البرد شلع ورقات الوردة
لا تروحي رح تتلج بعد خليكي الليلة عندي
بخبيكي من صوات الرعد بغفي عينيكي حدي
عزندي وبفرشلك ورد يخبر عن سر جنوني
ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيي برا مجنوني
تلج مكوم ما بزيح صرتي عندي مسجوني
خليكي بهالليل مليح نامي مرة بعيوني
انصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفونك وجفوني
غطى التلج تلات ترباع البيت وعم يشقع تلة
دربك تحت التلجة ضاع مش رح خليكي تفلي
ويا قلبي بهالليل ركاع من الله طلوب وصلي
تبقى الدرب تلات جماع بتلج الأبيض مدفوني
ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيي برا مجنوني
تلج مكوم ما بزيح صرتي عندي مسجوني
ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيي برا مجنوني
تلج مكوم ما بزيح انتي عندي مسجوني
خليكي بهالليل مليح نامي مرة بعيوني
انصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفونك وجفوني
انصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفونك وجفوني
انصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفونك وجفوني
ليل ورعد وبرد وريح ليل ورعد وبرد وريح







ما وعدتك 

بليلة ندهني الحب مشواري ابتدى
و بغفلة عمر بلش عمر تاني
و صار جاى الشوق صوبي عالهدى و هب الهوى و بعيد وداني
و هالقلب فيكي ياا روحي اهتدى
و شفت الدني اعياد و غناني دهب و قصور ما بوعد حدى
بالكاد عرزال براس الجرد بانيه
و شميلة مواويل رددها الصدى
و أماني بها الايام سهرانة
ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل و لا بطرحة من خيوط الشمس
و لا بجبلك عضهور الخيل كنوز الجن و مال الأنس
انا زلمي عقد الحال و مملكتي اوف و موال
و منجيرة عن جدي و بس
أنا ما عندي ما عندي قصور ولا مخدة من ريش نعام
ولا كاساتي من بلور ولا جواري و لا خدام
عندي بيت براس الجرد و جرة مي و حقلة ورد
و على صوت الحاسون بحس و على صوت الحاسون بحس
ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل و لا بطرحة من خيوط الشمس
و لا بجبلك عضهور الخيل كنوز الجن و مال الأنس
انا زلمي عقد الحال و مملكتي اوف و موال
و منجيرة عن جدي و بس
الحب بعمرو ما بينقاس بالمال و بالمظاهر
و هالدني يا بنت الناس انبنيت عن حب طاهر
و ان كنو حالي بيرضيكي يا اهلا و سهلا فيكي
و نقسم هاللقمة بالنص و نقسم هاللقمة بالنص
ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل و لا بطرحة من خيوط الشمس
و لا بجبلك عظهور الخيل كنوز الجن و مال الأنس
انا سلمي عقد الحال و مملكتي اوف و موال
و منجيرة عن جدي و بس
و ما وعدتك بنجوم اللييييييل







قلبي مشتاق 





انا قلبي مشتاق و بعدك جمر و نار
و الحب و الاشواق ما بينتسوا بنهار

انتي حبي اللي بيناديني
انتي عيني اللي بتغفيني
انا كيف بدي غفي عيوني
و انت بعدك بتحبيبني
ولما بسمع صوتك حدي بحة صوتك بتوعيني
يللي غيابك صاار بقلبي صدمة
متل العتمة و بحر من الاسرااااار

دخيلك يا ليل دايب ولهان
اخدها قمر الليل و تركني سهران
و بكرة لما تعود من بعد الحرمان
العيون السود بيمسحوا الاحزان
انتي حبي اللي بيناديني
انتي عيني اللي بتغفيني
انا كيف بدي غفي عيوني
و انت بعدك بتحبيبني
ولما بسمع صوتك حدي بحة صوتك بتوعيني
يللي غيابك صاار بقلبي صدمة
متل العتمة و بحر من الاسرااااار






يتبع ........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عاصي الحلاني 


و عذبوني 

يا بعد عمري انا وانت نسيم الروح 

ما لي ع بعدك هنا حتى الهنا مجروح 

يا بعد عمري انا وانت نسيم الروح 

ما لي ع بعدك هنا حتى الهنا مجروح 

لو تدري بيا اش صار كل الذنب بهواك 

زرعوا القلب بالنار حتى القلب ينساك 

لو تدري بيا اش صار كل الذنب بهواك 

زرعوا القلب بالنار حتى القلب ينساك 

و عذبوني و جننوني دوبني و دوبوك 

ودمروني و غربوني و جرحوني و جرحوك 

و عذبوني و جننوني دوبني و دوبوك 

ودمروني و غربوني و جرحوني و جرحوك 

لو حرموني بسمتي لو سقيوني دمعتي 

لو جافوني او لاموني ما اقدر ابعد عن هواك 

لو منعوني من الغفا لو مشوني بالحفا 

لو بعدوني ما ينسوني يبقى القلب وروحي معاك 

لو حرقوني بالجمر لو سجنوني هالعمر 

لو حرموني نور عيوني نور عيوني و عمري فداك 

لو جرحوني بالهوا لو تركوني بلا دوا 

لو غصبوني ما يشفوني الا دواك 

ما يشفيني الا دواك 

يا ضياء عمري و حبيبي غيبتك جمري ولهيبي 

يا ضياء عمري و حبيبي غيبتك جمري ولهيبي 

غيبتك جمري ولهيبي ...

لو تدري بيا اش صار كل الذنب بهواك 

زرعوا القلب بالنار حتى القلب ينساك 

لو تدري بيا اش صار كل الذنب بهواك 

زرعوا القلب بالنار حتى القلب ينساك 

و عذبوني و جننوني دوبني و دوبوك 

ودمروني و غربوني و جرحوني و جرحوك 

و عذبوني و جننوني دوبني و دوبوك 





و اني مارق مريت


جنب ابواب البيت
بيت اللي كانوسكانه
عابوابه دقيت
ما في حد لقيت
ردو عليا حيطانه
قالولي ما نسيت 
قلتلهم حنيت
قلتلهم حنيت يا ويلي
للضحكات اللي كانو
يا بيتهم مين قال قادر انساهم
شو عنت عالبال فرحة ما القاهم
من بعد الفرقى
ما لقيت الملقى
و قلبي من الحرقه يا ويلي
يبكي عماضي زمانه
يا بيت الاحباب
الغربه هدتني
بعد سنين غياب
حجارك عرفتني
هجراني طول
و العمر اتحول
و الحب الاول
يا ويلي
ويلي ما اصعب نسيانه





يا ناكر المعروف 


يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
***
رديت اقول سهرت لما انكسر ظهري دارت لعط للاسى من عندي متبري
رديت اقول سهرت لما انكسر ظهري دارت لعط للاسى من عندي متبري
بعد دمع لوعتي وسنين من عمري
بعد دمع لوعتي وسنين من عمري
لا اذن تسمع ولا والعين ترى وتشوف يا ناكر المعروف
***
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
***
ضل حالي حال الخشب بالنار لما صبر ايش صبرك يا خشب عالنار لوما القدر
ضل حالي حال الخشب بالنار لما صبر ايش صبرك يا خشب عالنار لوما القدر
قل المر ذقته انا ما ذقت انا منك امر
قل المر ذقته انا ما ذقت انا منك امر
يلي انكارك في بطي وبالقلب صرت سيول يا ناكر المعروف
***
ا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
جرحك بقلبي غدر والوافى مالوا اسى
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويويلي واوف







احبك جدا 

أحبك جدا احـبك وشيلك بعيونـي
تأمر تحت أمرك بحبك يحسدوني
احـبك لـيش يــــا عمري
سؤالي يدور في صدري
صرت دمي الــذي يجري
يا ويلي ويلي منك
أريد اعرف حبيبي لو مثلي تعاني
أنا ناطر جــوابك حـيرني زمـــاني
بادلني المشاعر
لا تخليني حـاير
تعالى علــيك أماني وقــلي بحــبك
احبك في سكوتك واحبك في كلامك
احبك في دلالك واحبك في خصامك
ارويني بحنانك
يا سلطان زمانك
أريد اعرف مكانــك لاجـيلك واقـلك
احـبك لـيش يــــا عمري
سؤالي يدور في صدري
صرت دمي الــذي يجري
يا ويلي ويلي منك‏





متل الكزبة







يتبع ........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هاني شاكر 


بتحبيه 





بتحبيه زي ما كنت بتحبيني 
يعني هو بيوحشك زي ما كنت بوحشك
زي ما كنت بتتمنيني بتتمنيه 
يعني اللي بنكو زي ما كان بينك و بيني 
قولي لا قبل الدموع ما تخبي عيني
بتفكري ازاي فيه وبتسهري فلياليه 
يعني كل حاجة ليه خادهة ليه
اديتيلو الشوق خلاص والمشاعر والاحساس
لا و لو فكرتي فيه تبقي فعلا بتخونيه	



لسه بتسألي 






هو انتي لسا بتسألي...
انتي بالنسبه لي ايه...
لا يا حبيبتي اطمني ...
الجواب عندك لاقيه...

لما تجري جوا دمي..
لما تبقي كل همي..
لما أعيش وياكي حلمي..
تبقي بالنسه لي ايييييه ؟؟

لما لك يبقى ضلي..
وتبقي أجمل شئ فاضلي ..
ولما اسهرلك تملي...
ويا طيفك يبقى ليييه ؟؟

لما اتحدى الدنيا عشانك
لما اتعزب من أحزانك..
لما اوهبلك وانتي مكانك ...
كل اللي انتي بتتمنيه..
كل اللي انتي بتتمنيه..

لما لاقي الشوق صاحبني...
والحنين ليكي غالبني
يبقى ايه اللي غاصبني 
غير هوى بلاقيني فيه

ولما قلبي يدق دقه 
من حنين وحنان ورقه
والقى روحي ليكي سابقه
عالمكان اللي انتي فيه

واما عيش واحلم بدنيا 
انتي نورها في كل ثانيه
يبقى اي دنيا تانيه
مش معاكي تسوا ايه
مش معاكي تسوا ايه؟؟


لما ثانية تفوت عليا ..
وانتي مش قدام عينيا ..
كل شئ في الدنيا ديا
يبقى صعب وقاسي ليه؟؟

مش بقلك يا عيوني
مستحيل ابدا تهوني..
انتي احلامي وكوني 
والهوى اللي بعيش عليه

ياجنوني واشتياقي 
لما بتغرب بلاقي
قلبك انتي وحدو باقي
جنب قلب يخاف عليه
جنب قلب يخاااف عليه

لما بنسى عمر يقبلك
واتولد لحظة ما قابلك
قلبي يبقى ملك قلبك
والغرام مكتوب عليه 

واما قلك مهما قلك...
برضو مش هقدرلا أقلك 
انتي على بعضك وكلك ..
أحلى حلم حلمت بييييه...

لسا برضو بتسأليني 
ده انتي قلبي وانتي عيني
وانتي روحي ونور سنيني 
عايزة تاني اقلك ايييه
عايزة تاني اقلك ايه ؟
اقولك اييييه؟.؟؟؟


يا ريتني 





يا ريتني.. قابلتك قبل ما قابل حد
يا ريت مشوار عمرنا يتمد
يا ريتني عرفتك من زمان من زمان
ما كنش امل في حياتي اتهد
ما كنش الدمع جرحلي الخد
ما كنتش حعرف احزان احزان
ولا كان عدى العمر وفات
ولا كان تعب القلب اهات
كنت لاقيتك وانت لاقيتني
كنت هوايتك وانت هويتني
يا ريتني .........

انا بندم على ايامي الي انا عشتها على كل سنين
انا بندم على احلامي الي حلمتها مع ناس تانيين
لو كان قلبك معايا
لو كان هواك هوايا
كنت حبيع الدنيا بحالها وحبك كان كفايه

ولا كان عدى العمر وفات 
ولا كان تعب القلب اهات
كنت لاقيتك وانت لاقتني
كنت هوايتك وانت هويتني
يااااااااااااااا ريتني..........


مش عارف انا من غيرك
كنت حكمل عمري ازاي
مش عارف انا وانا جنبك
ليه مش خايف من الي جاي
لو كان عمري بايديا
لو كان يرجع شويه
كان لا زمان ولا قوة حتبعد ايدك عن ايديا

ولا كان عدى العمر وفات
ولا كان تعب القلب اهات 
كنت لاقيتك وانت لاقيتني
كنت هويتك وانت هويتني

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا ريتني	





علمني اسباب الفرح 





علمني اسباب الفرح انت ابتسم ااه لما انجرح

علمني اسباب الفرح انت ابتسم اه لما انجرح

بقبل لعذابك وانسي ليه من قسوتك قلبي انشرح 

المر سكر من ايديك والكون بيحلو في عينيك

اختارلي ليه لوني لما بقول انا روحي فيك

فكرت مرة اودعك الشوق غلبني وارجعك

فكرت مرة اودعك الشوق غلبني ورجعك

بـ ارادتك انت اختاارتني ولا حد يقدر يمنعك

ولا حد يقدر يمنعك ...

ياما قولتلي وياما قولتلك دايما معاك 

واشتقتلك وكل يوم نحلم سوا وفرحت بيك وفرحتلك 

علمتني ازاي الاختيار والحب ليه جنة ونار

انا كنت ليل وانت النهار حول نجومك قلبي دار

علمني امتي اسال عليك وقولي ايه ال يراضيك

فسرلي معني الحب ايه وازاي يا روحي هتكملي

فكرت مرة اودعك الشوق غلبني ورجعك

ب ارادتك انت اختارتني ولا حد يقدر يمنعك 







بعدك ما ليش 






بعدك مليش ولا واحد ويايا


ولا ئدر اشوف غير البك جوايا


ولحبنا لا بدايه ولا نهايه


ميهمناش ولا اي لوم في كل يوم يكبر هوانا في قلبنا


حاسس معاك طعم الامان كلك حنان يكفيني ولا مليون سنه


وازاي اعيش يا حبيبي من غيرك


طعم الحياه احزان من غيرك


ازاي اعيش يا حبيبي يا حبيبي


طعم الحياه الحياه احزان من غيرك


بجرى عليك وانا كلي شوق


وانا بين ايديك فرحان بعمرى الي ابتدا


وبئول يا ريت افضل معاك حاضن هواك


ما احلمش بأكتر من كده



يتبع .......[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

فضل شاكر 



عاش مين شافك 






عاش من شافك
عاش من شافك 
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
طال ليلي بانتظارك
ريتني اصبح مطارك
الحمد لله بالسلامة
فين ***سك يا قمر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
عاش مين شافك يا غالي
وسمع صوتك عن قروب
ارجع وغير ظروفي
عايش بموقف صعب
عاش مين شافك يا غالي
وسمع صوتك عن قروب
ارجع وغير ظروفي
عايش بموقف صعب
مو على بعضه مزاجي
نظرة عيونك علاجي
مو على بعضه مزاجي
نظرة عيونك علاجي
شبيها من غيرك حياتي
ما انت مجنون وخطر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
طال ليلي بانتظارك
ريتني اصبح مطارك
الحمد لله بالسلامة
فين ***سك يا قمر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
خدني وين تريد خدني
سحر او غابة وجمال
الناس انت والمحبة
والسعادة والامل
خدني وين تريد خدني
سحر او غابة وجمال
الناس انت والمحبة
والسعادة والامل
ايدك اغسلها بدموعي
واكتب اسمك في ضلوعي
ايدك اغسلها بدموعي
واكتب اسمك في ضلوعي
الناس تسهر ليلة وحدة
وانا طول عمري سهر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
صاير انت سندباد
كلها ايامك سفـــر
طال ليلي بانتظارك
ريتني اصبح مطارك
الحمد لله بالسلامة
فين ***سك يا قمر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر
عاش مين شافــك 
حبيبــــــــــــــــي
لو سمع عنك خبر


يا غايب 






ياغايب ليه ماتسأل 
غايب ليــه ما تســـأل أحبابك اللي يحبونك 
ما يناموا الليل لعيونك أنا بفكـــــر بيــــك 
تبعد عني و تنســـــاني محتاجك جنبي ترعاني 
و بتزيل جروحي و أحزاني أنا مشتـــاق لعينيك 

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد انت نصيبي و بقلبي الوحيد 
انت اللي بقلــبي والله ردتــك الدنيـــا كلهـــــــــــا 

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد انت نصيبي و بقلبي الوحيد 
انت اللي بقلــبي والله ردتــك الدنيـــا كلهـــــــــــا

حبــك غيــر حيــاتي نســاني جروحـي و أهــاتــي 
قــال لــي بكل حكاية خــــــــــــــلانــــي أذوب 
أنـت غــرامي كلــــه و شمـــس عمــري و ظــله 
اصلك هذا العالم كله مــن حبــــك ما أتــــــوب 

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد انت نصيبي و بقلبي الوحيد 
انت اللي بقلــبي والله ردتــك الدنيـــا كلهـــــــــــا


بياع القلوب






بياع القلوب .... باعني
حبيته ليه .... خدعني
كدب عليا و صدقته ..... كان كل ذنبي إني عشقته
يا ريتني ما كنت عرفته ..... ولا كانش طيفه في يوم زارني
كان إيه يا قلبي اللي رمانا
على قلب ميصونش هوانا
ظلمنا و البعد مصيرنا
متقوله جايز يسمعنا
و لا كمان هيودعنا
زي ما ودع ناس غيرنا
بياع القلوب .... باعني
حبيته ليه .... خدعني
كدب عليا و صدقته ..... كان كل ذنبي إني عشقته
يا ريتني ما كنت عرفته ..... ولا كانش طيفه في يوم زارني
سنين بنكدب على روحنا
يا قلبي و نداري جروحنا
و هو ظالم ما بيرحم
يزيد في ناره و يجرحنا
تملي ناسي يفرحنا
ده البعد عنه أكيد أرحم
بياع القلوب .... باعني
حبيته ليه .... خدعني
كدب عليا و صدقته ..... كان كل ذنبي إني عشقته
يا ريتني ما كنت عرفته ..... ولا كانش طيفه في يوم زارني



سهرني الشوق






يا حبيبي بحبك لا ما تبعد عني هواك 
خبيني بقلبك..عمري و روحي يا غالي معاك 
صدقني بحبك..تبقى حدّي يا أحلى نصيب 
عيّشني بقربك..كون بقلبي أغلى حبيب 

سهرني الشوق يا حبيبي 
دوبني الهوى يا حبيبي 
لوّعني بعدك عني 
مش رح انساك 
قصدك تنساني ولاّ 
بتحيّر قلبي والله 
عنك مش رح اتخلّى 
دوبني هواك 

تغيّرت و مش عارف شو ياللي تغيّر فيك 
قلبك..روحك..عقلك..طمّني اسأل عليك 
قولك رح نرجع..نعشق.. نسهر انا واياك 
ترجّع فرحت قلبي..سنيني معاك 

يا حبيبي بحبك لا ما تبعد عني هواك 
خبيني بقلبك..عمري و روحي يا غالي معاك 
صدقني بحبك..تبقى حدّي يا أحلى نصيب 
عيّشني بقربك..كون بقلبي أغلى حبيب 

سهرني الشوق يا حبيبي 
دوبني الهوى يا حبيبي 
لوّعني بعدك عني 
مش رح انساك 
قصدك تنساني ولاّ 
بتحيّر قلبي والله 
عنك مش رح اتخلّى 
دوبني هواك 


يا ويلي 






صرت خيال .. قلبي قال ..عين البال سهرانة ماعم نام هالايام .. والاحلام بردانة صار العيد عني بعيد .. ومواعيد ماعندي حبي غاب .. مع احباب .. السرساب بكاني ياويلي وياويلي تعبان .. خايف تجرحني الاحزان عمري راح .. ليلي ناح .. فوق رماح خلاني طلوا غيوم .. معها نجوم .. تركوا هموم حرزانه خيامن سود .. مافيه بروق .. والموعود عم يسأل وين المي .. بده خطي .. قالوا خي جيراني قالوا توب .. اوعى تدوب .. شفت غروب بعيوني طل شروق .. قالي فوق .. والمحروم سموني حكيو الناس .. والاحساس .. بالاساس غامرهم راحوا بالليل مثل الخيل .. تاني ميل نسيوني دمعي سال والموال .. حالي حال خبرني كلي جروح قلب وروح ..


يتبع .....

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]اصالة نصري 



يمين الله 




يمين الله احبك حب ما له حدود 
وخلق الله ونجم الليل علي شهود 
عدد ما في السما نجمات 
عدد ما في الرياض ورود 
يمين الله.. يمين الله 
يمين الله.. أحبك حب ما له حدود 

ما أصعب غيابك وينك وويني 
إذا نامت العين تنام في عيني 
واذا أصحى نغم صوتك يصحيني 
صباح الحب متى يا فرح عمري يطول 
يمين الله.. أحبك حب ما له حدود 

مشتاقة لصوتك باسمي يناديني 
إذا جارح زماني إنت تشفيني 
وإذا أزعل رضى عيونك يراضيني 
وكله يهون مدام ان الوفا موجود 
يمين الله.. بحبك حب ما له حدود 

يمين الله احبك حب ما له حدود 
وخلق الله ونجم الليل علي شهود 
عدد ما في السما نجمات 
عدد ما في الرياض ورود 
يمين الله.. يمين الله 
يمين الله.. بحبك حب ما له حدود 


يا مجنون 




يا مجنون مش أنـا ليلـى 
ولا بنسمة هـواك مايلـه
عايزني أقول بحبك ليـه
بحبك بـس مـش أيلـه
يا .... يا مجنون
ساعـة تشكـي للسمـا
ساعـة تحـكـي للـيـل
لكن قلبي يا ما شاف الويل
يامـا شــاف الـويـل
يا ... يا مجنون
عامـل أنـت مشكـلـة
يعنـي لسـه محـتـار
ناسـي إن قلبـي اختـار
أيـوه قلـبـي اخـتـار
يا ... يا مجنون
__________________




اعطف حبيبي 




اعطف حبيبي وتكلم .. 
القلب بعدك تألم ..
اسأل علي وسلم .. 
سامحني إن شفت ذلة ..
الناس للناس والله والله .. 
تعالَ صالح حبيبك .. 
واطفي بإيدك لهيبه ..
شفت العذاب بمغيبك .. 
يا شمس عمري وظله ..
أقبل علي بزيارة .. 
ليروح عمري خسارة ..
آنا بصريح العبارة .. 
مشتاقة لك موت والله ..



تصور 






غريبه غريبه ليالى الحنين 
غريبه غريبه لقتنى من العاشقين 
غريبه غريبه اقولك حنينى لمين 

تصّور بحبـّـك ولا كنت حاسه وكنت اما اقابلك بقابلك وبنسى 
ولكن فى بعدك فعز الليالي لقيتك بتهمس لقلبي بهمسه 
وكانت بدايه واتاري الحكايه 
تصّور آه آه بحبـّـك .!!


لقتني في حيره في حيره وخايفه اقابلك 
بفكر اخبي وبتمنى بتمنى اقولك 
بحبك يا روحي وآن الاوان تنور حياتي واسكن فى قلبك 
بقولها ويشهد عليه الزمان ولا حد بعدك ولا حد قبلك 
أجمل بدايه وأول حكايه 
تصّور بحبــّـك !!


تعالى بقولك تعالى سهرت الليالي
عشقتك فى بعدك عشقتك وغيرت حالي
فى بالي وخيالي وقلبي معاك 
شاغلني وزاد فى البعاد انشغالي
بعد الليالي وتايهه فى هواك 
ماكنتش في بالي ودلوقتي غالي !!
أجمل بدايه وأول حكايه 
تصّور آآآه بحبك 

تصّور بحبك ولا كنت حاسه وكنت اما اقابلك بقابلك وبنسى 
ولكن في بعدك فعز الليالي لقيتك بتهمس لقلبي بهمسه



روح و روح 






يامتعبٍ قلبي بصدك
الدرب الي ضحك بكاك
موت وتكوى بنار حقدك
كم في العذارا ياناس شرواك
بحر الجمال يفوق مدك
واليوم الي بيصير وياك
باكر معاك الايام ضدك
اذكر زمان كنت انا اهواك
كنت الوحيد ومين قدك
ودك ادور غير لقايك
ودك ادور غير ودك
انا نسيتك قبل لانساك
حتى خفوقي اليوم هدك
بكل صراحه واتحداك
اوقف مكانك عند حدك
روح وروح ابعد بدنياك
يامتعبٍ قلبي بصدك
لقياك اصبح مثل فرقاك
والبحر مده غير مدك
الدرب الي ضحك بكاك
موت وتكوى بنار حقدك
روح وروح ابعد بدنياك
يامتعبٍ قلبي بصدك
والدرب الي ضحك بكاك
موت وتكوى بنار حقدك
روح وروح ابعد بدنيااك
يامتعبٍ قلبي بصدك
والدرب الي ضحكك بكاك
موت وتكوى بنار حقدك

يتبع .....[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]نوال الزغبي



مندم عليك 





على قلبي كان حبّك حاكم
وياما كان ينصب لي محاكم
تفرح بدمعي وتعذيب روحي
لا أسف ينفع ولا قولت نادم
ماندم عليك دمع الندم غالي
لخاطر عينيك ضيّعت أنا حالي
وكنت أظنّ أنّك حبيبي
قلبي كان ينشد تعود ليّا
حتّى بان جمر الهوى بيّا
وأنت تزيد ناري ولهيبي
لا لا ما ألوم ما أريدك تاني
ما عاد فيه لزوم نرجع ثواني
لا الزهد يدوم ولا حرماني
لو ردتني مظلوم ما عدت أبالي

ولما غاب طيفك عن عيوني
صبري داب وأحتارت ظنوني
يا ترى تحفظ ودادي
عمري راح سهرت أنا ليلي
وبسرّي باح صابر على ويلي
والفراق أضنى فؤادي
لا لا مستحيل يرجع شبابي
لقلبي العليل يرضى بعذابي
ما عندي بديل يدفع حسابي
ناوي عالرحيل وأريّح بالي




دلعونا 




على دلعونا غنيلي شويه بعدك ياروحي بتفكر فيه
على دلعونا غنيلي شويه بعدك ياروحي بتفكر فيه
سوا شو راصنا عاهلغنيه وشو كانت حلوه السهره ومجنونه
دلعن دلعن على دلعونا هواهن غير اللونا مابدي غيرن لا والله حبيبي اسمر اللونا
دلعن دلعن على دلعونا هواهن غير اللونا مابدي غيرن لا والله حبيبي اسمر اللونا
على دلعونا يادلي عليه بعدك ياهوا بتعذب فيه 
على دلعونا يادلي عليه بعدك ياهوا بتعذب فيه 
لوماحبينا هاك الصيفيه ولاذابت عيني بنظره حنونه دلعن دلعن على دلعونا هواهن غير اللونا مابدي غيرن لا والله حبيبي اسمر اللونا 
على دلعونا ياعيني عليهن راحوا يا روحي واشتقنا ليهن
على دلعونا ياعيني عليهن راحوا يا روحي واشتقنا ليهن
لما عالدبكه شبكنا اديهم كانو بالهوا ء هن شبكونا
دلعن دلعن على دلعونا هواهن غير اللونا مابدي غيرن لا والله حبيبي اسمر اللونا
دلعن دلعن على دلعونا هواهن غير اللونا مابدي غيرن لا والله حبيبي اسمر اللونا
حبيبي اسمر اللونا


الليالي 




اللــيالي رجعـتلي تاني .. حب قلبي من جــديد

بعد غيبــة جاني راح نـادانـي .. خلى عمري كـلـه عيد

كنت فيـن يا .. يا شاغل لي هوايــا

كنت فيـن يا .. ياللـي قلبــك معــايـا

... ليــالي ليــالي ليــالي ...

اللــيالي رجعـتلي تاني .. حب قلبي من جــديد

بعد غيبــة جاني راح نـادانـي .. خلى عمري كـلـه عيد

حبـك يا غالي .. غيرلــي حالي

على شوقي ليـك بـ أصحى وأنام

علمــت روحي .. تهــواك ياروحي

وتذوق معاك أجمــل غـرام

حبـك يا غالي .. غيرلــي حالي

على شوقي ليـك بـ أصحى وأنام
علمــت روحي .. يــا روحي .. تهــواك ياروحي

وتذوق معاك أجمــل غـرام

كنت فيـن يا .. يا شاغل لي هوايــا

كنت فيـن يا .. ياللـي قلبــك معــايـا

اللــيالي رجعـتلي تاني .. حب قلبي من جــديد

بعد غيبــة جاني راح نـادانـي .. خلى عمري كـلـه عيد

لو غبـت عني .. لحـظـة بتوحشــني

وأنـده عليـك طول الساعات

ويــاك يا عمري .. أحلــوو عمري

ورجعلي بيــك عمري اللي فــات
لو غبـت عني .. لحـظـة بتوحشــني

وأنـده عليـك طول الساعات

ويــاك يا عمري .. يــا عمري .. أحلــوو عمري

ورجعلي بيــك عمري اللي فــات

كنت فيـن يا .. يا شاغل لي هوايــا

كنت فيـن يا .. ياللـي قلبــك معــايـا


بيلبقلك 




بيلبقلك لو شفـت عليهن حالـك
مين أدك يا ساحرني بجمالك
شو بحبك شو بتعذب كرمالك

بعـــــرف بتـــــغــــار عــلــي 
و بحـــبك كيـــف ما تـكـــون
مــهـما تســهـــر عــــيـــنـــي
كــــلـو بحـــبـك بـــيـهـــــون

أنا بـــــدي تبــــقـى حــــدي 
و إسهر وحدي بأحلى عيـون

بشوف عيونك عـــم تشــتقلي
بسمع صوتك لو ما حـــكـيت
بحس بقلـبك عــــم يندهـــلي 
بلاقـي حـالــي لعـــندك جيت

إنـت بقلـبي أحلـى حـــكـاية
حكاية حب و فـــرحة و عــيد
صرت بعمري الحلم الجــايـي
و عشـت فحـبك عـــمر جــديد 


اغلى الحبايب 




تبقى اغلى الحبايب مهما تبعد يا غايب انت كل الهوى 
مين قالك بنسى حبك حبيبي كثير بحبك 
لازم نرجع سوى


قلبي لغيرك ما انكتب صدق ما بعرف شو السبب
انت حبيبي والعتب مرفوض

تبعد انا ببقى انا برجع انا حبك انا انت انا 
انسا هواك ممنوع


تبقى اغلى الحبايب مهما تبعد يا غايب انت كل الهوى
مين قالك بنسى حبك حبيبي كثير بحبك
لازم نرجع سوى

بعدك ماراح اعرف حدا لا بسمع صوت ولا صدى انت غرامك بالقلب والروح

حبك هنا بعدك ضلا عنك انا مالي غنى سحرني بكلامك
يا حبيب الروح



تبقى اغلى الحبايب مهما تبعد يا غايب انت كل الهوى مين قالك بنسى حبك حبيبي كثير بحبك
لازم نرجع سوى


يتبع ......[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]راغب علامة 


قلبي عشقها 





قلبي عشقها والعيون هويتها واهلها ما يرضون
قلبي عشقها والعيون هويتها واهلها ما يرضون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

يا اهل الهوى ايه العمل يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يا اهل الهوى ايه العمل يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يا ويل قلبي يا ويل قلبي لو يرحلون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

هي افراحي واهاتي هي اغلى ما فحياتي هي عمري ودكرياتي هي حبي للجنووووووون
هي افراحي واهاتي هي اغلى ما فحياتي هي عمري ودكرياتي هي حبي للجنووووووون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

مغرم يا ليل





مغرم يا ليل يا ليلي مغرم يا ليلي بسهر الليل

مغرم يا ليلي يا ليلي مغرم و قلبي مايل ميل

ميل لقمري و غناله وقمري مش واخذ باله

محلى القمر محلى جماله في كل ليله بشوفه

جميل جميل يا ليل


لو عالنجوم عديتهالك

لو عالبحور عديتهالك

و اعنتني وعديتهالك
و لحد امتى حتبقى تقيل



سهرتني و سهري حلاله

و اعشقت حلك و حلاله

طب ليه بعادي بيحلاله

مكفايا بعد كفايا رحيل



توأم روحي 






أجمل حاجة يا روحي    انك توأم روحي 

يا أغلى حاجة  فى عمري   حبك قدري وروحي 

أنا وأنت ح نتواعد      ولا يمكن نتباعد 

ما أنت الحلم الواعد      وأنت الدوا لجروحي 

وأنا روحي فيك            وعيوني بتنده ليك 

وقلبي بيجري عليك           وغرامي عليك شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي        انك توأم روحي 

مش قادر احكي ليك         على ال بيجرى في بعدك 

بنسى الدنيا واجيلك      اصل ماليش من بعضك 

أنا أول ما رأتك         ارتحت وحبيتك . 

وحسيت أننا واحد          وأنا وأنت ح تواعد 

وأنت الدوا لجروحي        وأنا روحي فيك 

وعيوني بتنده ليك               وقلبي بيجري عليك 

وغرامي عليك          شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي        انك توأم روحي 

شوف صورتك بعيوني      تلقى مفيش الا أنت 

مهما الناس يلموني    برضه ماليش الا أنت 

دا العمر بيحلالي 

والدنيا بتصفالي طول ما حنا بنتعاهد 

أنا وأنت ح نتواعد      ولا يمكن نتباعد 

ما أنت الحلم الواعد       وأنت الدوا لجروحي 

وأنا روحي فيك         وعيوني بتنده ليك 

وقلبي بيجري عليك        وغرامي عليك شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي     انك توأم روحي 

علمتيني 




علمتيني احب الدنيا علمتيني احب
و انسى معاكي هموم الدنيا و المشوار الصعب
علمتيني ادوب في هواكي
يسهر قلبي يغني غناكي
خذي قلبي طاير بهواكي
خذي اكثر اكثر من قلب

علمتيني احب الكون
و اشتاق لعيونك بجنون
انا مطرح قلبك ما يكون
حتكون روحي و قلبي
معاكي

علمتيني و علمتيني
احب ايامي و سنيني
قبلك أيام مش محسوبه
و أيامي التانيه بهواكي


اديتو رنة 




ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه برضه محرمتش
غلطان انا علشان بسال وصاحبنا عمال بيتقل 
وكل مرة عاملى فيها عم الزعلان
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه برضه محرمتش
حركاته باينة ومكشوفة من غير كلام اوى معروفة 
ده شكله اكيد شايف شوفه اقوله انا بس ايه 
غلطان انا علشان بسال وصاحبنا عمال بيتقل 
وكل مرة عاملى فيها عم الزعلان
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه محرمتش
انا عندى ليه الف طريقة وهجيبه قدامى فى دقيقة
بتكلم جد ودى حقيقة ولا هسال عليه 
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه محرمتش


يتبع ...........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]راغب علامة 


قلبي عشقها 





قلبي عشقها والعيون هويتها واهلها ما يرضون
قلبي عشقها والعيون هويتها واهلها ما يرضون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

يا اهل الهوى ايه العمل يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يا اهل الهوى ايه العمل يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يالي هوتها عمري عطيتها وهي الامل
يا ويل قلبي يا ويل قلبي لو يرحلون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

هي افراحي واهاتي هي اغلى ما فحياتي هي عمري ودكرياتي هي حبي للجنووووووون
هي افراحي واهاتي هي اغلى ما فحياتي هي عمري ودكرياتي هي حبي للجنووووووون

وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
وانا كل ما اشتق اليها اروح واسال عليها عليها 
تجاوبني عينيها تجاوبني عينيها
ارحل يا حبيبي حبيبي اهله ما يرضون

مغرم يا ليل





مغرم يا ليل يا ليلي مغرم يا ليلي بسهر الليل

مغرم يا ليلي يا ليلي مغرم و قلبي مايل ميل

ميل لقمري و غناله وقمري مش واخذ باله

محلى القمر محلى جماله في كل ليله بشوفه

جميل جميل يا ليل


لو عالنجوم عديتهالك

لو عالبحور عديتهالك

و اعنتني وعديتهالك
و لحد امتى حتبقى تقيل



سهرتني و سهري حلاله

و اعشقت حلك و حلاله

طب ليه بعادي بيحلاله

مكفايا بعد كفايا رحيل



توأم روحي 






أجمل حاجة يا روحي    انك توأم روحي 

يا أغلى حاجة  فى عمري   حبك قدري وروحي 

أنا وأنت ح نتواعد      ولا يمكن نتباعد 

ما أنت الحلم الواعد      وأنت الدوا لجروحي 

وأنا روحي فيك            وعيوني بتنده ليك 

وقلبي بيجري عليك           وغرامي عليك شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي        انك توأم روحي 

مش قادر احكي ليك         على ال بيجرى في بعدك 

بنسى الدنيا واجيلك      اصل ماليش من بعضك 

أنا أول ما رأتك         ارتحت وحبيتك . 

وحسيت أننا واحد          وأنا وأنت ح تواعد 

وأنت الدوا لجروحي        وأنا روحي فيك 

وعيوني بتنده ليك               وقلبي بيجري عليك 

وغرامي عليك          شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي        انك توأم روحي 

شوف صورتك بعيوني      تلقى مفيش الا أنت 

مهما الناس يلموني    برضه ماليش الا أنت 

دا العمر بيحلالي 

والدنيا بتصفالي طول ما حنا بنتعاهد 

أنا وأنت ح نتواعد      ولا يمكن نتباعد 

ما أنت الحلم الواعد       وأنت الدوا لجروحي 

وأنا روحي فيك         وعيوني بتنده ليك 

وقلبي بيجري عليك        وغرامي عليك شاهد 

أجمل حاجة يا روحي     انك توأم روحي 

علمتيني 




علمتيني احب الدنيا علمتيني احب
و انسى معاكي هموم الدنيا و المشوار الصعب
علمتيني ادوب في هواكي
يسهر قلبي يغني غناكي
خذي قلبي طاير بهواكي
خذي اكثر اكثر من قلب

علمتيني احب الكون
و اشتاق لعيونك بجنون
انا مطرح قلبك ما يكون
حتكون روحي و قلبي
معاكي

علمتيني و علمتيني
احب ايامي و سنيني
قبلك أيام مش محسوبه
و أيامي التانيه بهواكي


اديتو رنة 




ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه برضه محرمتش
غلطان انا علشان بسال وصاحبنا عمال بيتقل 
وكل مرة عاملى فيها عم الزعلان
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه برضه محرمتش
حركاته باينة ومكشوفة من غير كلام اوى معروفة 
ده شكله اكيد شايف شوفه اقوله انا بس ايه 
غلطان انا علشان بسال وصاحبنا عمال بيتقل 
وكل مرة عاملى فيها عم الزعلان
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه محرمتش
انا عندى ليه الف طريقة وهجيبه قدامى فى دقيقة
بتكلم جد ودى حقيقة ولا هسال عليه 
ومفيش فايدة بيطنش كل ده ولسه محنش 
اديته رنه ولا رنش وانا لسه محرمتش


يتبع ...........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ديانا حداد


ساكن 





ساكن عقلي.. 

ساكن روح الروح.. 

وهو حبي ناس وأهلي بشوفه.. 

وين أروح..؟ 

ساكن برموش العين.. 

ولفي هالزين.. 

مالك كل الحنين وعمري إلي مجروح.. 

*** 

فايق سحره.. 

فايق وصفه.. فايق الجمال 

وأمشي بأمره آمن ولفي يامر بالدلال 

الغالي.. والله بيرخص له.. وقلبي بيخلص له 

وحالي.. فرحة ترقص له تنسيه الجروح.. 

*** 

عاشق بدره.. 

عاشق صوته.. وشامه ع الخدود.. 

عاشق عطره.. وبسمات شفافه..كالورود.. 

ولما لا صدري بيضمه.. وأفرح بشمه.. يجري بعروقي دمه.. 

يرجع ليه الروح..

..................

لاقيتك و الدنيا ليل




لاقيتك و الدنيي ليل .. قلتيلي مخطوبة
يا ليل الما بعدو ليل .. يا ناعس بهدوبي

يا بداوي يا خلخالك .. رنينو البكاني
والله لعاشر النوق .. و اسرح مع القطعاني

يا دربكة يا خرسا .. رني بجراسك رني
غربوني عيون السود .. ورموني بالتمني

صبوا بهالقهوة المرة .. و ديروا عليها العرباني
محبوبي قهوة مرة .. و فاضت على الفنجاني


..................


ماني ماني 






لا والله ماني ماني ...غير الأسمر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر .. جن وداب من الغيرة 
ابعد عن حبك....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك.... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
انا لا والله ماني ماني...غير الأسمر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
اتعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
اه اه .....اه اه.......ايييييييييييييه 
المر في حبك جنة ..... سحر عيونك سارقني 
قلبك ما ابعد عنه......و لولا الروح تفارقني 
ابعد عن حبك ....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك .... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري
لا والله ماني ماني ... غير الأشقر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ... من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر .. جن وداب من الغيرة 
اه اه .....اه اه.......ايييييييييييييه 
تتدلل تطلب روحي .... ما اقصر لو رايدها 
حبك دوا لجروحي ... فرحة عمري زايدها 
ابعد عن حبك ....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك .... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
لا والله ماني ماني ... غير الأسمر عشقااااني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ... من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
انا قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
ابعد عن حبك.......لا لا 
و لاافارق دربك....لا لا 
انا انا انا ابعد عن حبك .... لا لا 
ولا افارق دربك ..... لالا
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
لا والله ماني ماني ماني ماني 


.................
ويلي يا ويلي 







مثل الرمح مسكوب والرومش بتداوي 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 


ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي ويلي 

ويل ويل ولي يا ويلي 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


مسه عليه بخير وتكلم برقه 

خفت القلب لا يصير يرقص على الدقه 

تمنيت لا مايروح عود اليسر عوده 

هز القلب والروح من ضحكت اخدوده 

هز القلب والروح من ضحكت اخدوده 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


روحي وقلبي شهود من طلته قالوا 

نسم عبير وورود من مرت خياله 

قلبي لقلبي مال عله يبادلني 

سهم الهوى قتل حبه اللي قاتلني 

سهم الهوى قتل حبه اللي قاتلني 


ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي ويلي 

ويل ويل ولي يا ويلي 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار

....................

روح يا صغير





روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا صغير توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل
ماني لك وما انت ليه لا تضحكهم عليه
روح وانسى انك تجيني لين ما تكبر شويه
منك يا ربي دخيلك شوف لك واجد بيجيلك
لا تجيني كل ساعه قلتلك رايي بقناعه
روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا بابا توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل
الحكايه هيه هيه ماتبي روحه وجيه
روح وانسى انك تجيني لين ما تكبر شويه
روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا صغير توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل


يتبع .........
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ديانا حداد


ساكن 





ساكن عقلي.. 

ساكن روح الروح.. 

وهو حبي ناس وأهلي بشوفه.. 

وين أروح..؟ 

ساكن برموش العين.. 

ولفي هالزين.. 

مالك كل الحنين وعمري إلي مجروح.. 

*** 

فايق سحره.. 

فايق وصفه.. فايق الجمال 

وأمشي بأمره آمن ولفي يامر بالدلال 

الغالي.. والله بيرخص له.. وقلبي بيخلص له 

وحالي.. فرحة ترقص له تنسيه الجروح.. 

*** 

عاشق بدره.. 

عاشق صوته.. وشامه ع الخدود.. 

عاشق عطره.. وبسمات شفافه..كالورود.. 

ولما لا صدري بيضمه.. وأفرح بشمه.. يجري بعروقي دمه.. 

يرجع ليه الروح..

..................

لاقيتك و الدنيا ليل




لاقيتك و الدنيي ليل .. قلتيلي مخطوبة
يا ليل الما بعدو ليل .. يا ناعس بهدوبي

يا بداوي يا خلخالك .. رنينو البكاني
والله لعاشر النوق .. و اسرح مع القطعاني

يا دربكة يا خرسا .. رني بجراسك رني
غربوني عيون السود .. ورموني بالتمني

صبوا بهالقهوة المرة .. و ديروا عليها العرباني
محبوبي قهوة مرة .. و فاضت على الفنجاني


..................


ماني ماني 






لا والله ماني ماني ...غير الأسمر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر .. جن وداب من الغيرة 
ابعد عن حبك....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك.... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
انا لا والله ماني ماني...غير الأسمر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
اتعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
اه اه .....اه اه.......ايييييييييييييه 
المر في حبك جنة ..... سحر عيونك سارقني 
قلبك ما ابعد عنه......و لولا الروح تفارقني 
ابعد عن حبك ....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك .... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري
لا والله ماني ماني ... غير الأشقر عشقاني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ... من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر .. جن وداب من الغيرة 
اه اه .....اه اه.......ايييييييييييييه 
تتدلل تطلب روحي .... ما اقصر لو رايدها 
حبك دوا لجروحي ... فرحة عمري زايدها 
ابعد عن حبك ....... لا لا 
ما افارق دربك .... لا لا 
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
لا والله ماني ماني ... غير الأسمر عشقااااني 
قلبي حبك يالأسمر ... من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
انا قلبي حبك يالأسمر ...من يوم ال كنت صغيرة 
تعذبت و قلبي اتمرمر..جن وداب من الغيرة 
ابعد عن حبك.......لا لا 
و لاافارق دربك....لا لا 
انا انا انا ابعد عن حبك .... لا لا 
ولا افارق دربك ..... لالا
ولا اشيلك من تفكيري 
لا والله ماني ماني ماني ماني 


.................
ويلي يا ويلي 







مثل الرمح مسكوب والرومش بتداوي 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 

وعيون قلبي قلوب هي وأكثر شويه 


ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي ويلي 

ويل ويل ولي يا ويلي 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


مسه عليه بخير وتكلم برقه 

خفت القلب لا يصير يرقص على الدقه 

تمنيت لا مايروح عود اليسر عوده 

هز القلب والروح من ضحكت اخدوده 

هز القلب والروح من ضحكت اخدوده 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


روحي وقلبي شهود من طلته قالوا 

نسم عبير وورود من مرت خياله 

قلبي لقلبي مال عله يبادلني 

سهم الهوى قتل حبه اللي قاتلني 

سهم الهوى قتل حبه اللي قاتلني 


ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي 

ويلي يا ويلي ويلي 

ويل ويل ولي يا ويلي 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 


ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار 

ويلي يا ويلي دوبني حير عقلي واحتار 

حالي من حالي غربني ولعني نار بنار

....................

روح يا صغير





روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا صغير توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل
ماني لك وما انت ليه لا تضحكهم عليه
روح وانسى انك تجيني لين ما تكبر شويه
منك يا ربي دخيلك شوف لك واجد بيجيلك
لا تجيني كل ساعه قلتلك رايي بقناعه
روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا بابا توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل
الحكايه هيه هيه ماتبي روحه وجيه
روح وانسى انك تجيني لين ما تكبر شويه
روح يا صغير وتوك لا انت جوي ولا انا جوك
روح يا صغير توكل في غرامي لا اتمشكل


يتبع .........
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]رامي عياش



رائع 






بغنيلا و بدقلها 





لعيونك بدي غني 




من الشباك 





خليني معاك 






يتبع .........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]نانسي عجرم 

يا سلام 





يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 

بالعين ولا الإيدين بدينا بالسلام 
مش فاكره يومها انا مين اللى ابتدى بالكلام 
بالعين ولا الإيدين بدينا بالسلام 
مش فاكره يومها انا مين اللى ابتدى بالكلام 
لكن فاكره عينيه لما جريت عليه 
ولقيت قلبى فى ثوانى مليان منك غرام 

يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 

انا شفتك قلبى سلم مقدرتش غير اسلم 
انا شفتك قلبى سلم مقدرتش غير اسلم 
ضميت قلبك فى حضنى وعينيك قالتلى خدنى 
مش عارفه ايه حصلى خلانى اسهر ماانام 

يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 

ولقتنى بقول لروحى استنى بلاش تروحى 
ولقتنى بقول لروحى استنى بلاش تروحى 
ضحكتلى الدنيا تانى وهواك بالشوق ملانى 
مش قادره استنى تيجى دانا جايلك قوام 

يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 

يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام 
يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه حلو الغرام


حبك ليا  




حبك ليا غالي عليا ..

بحسه بقلبي واشوفه بعيني ..
حبك ليا بيطمني .. بيعيشني احلى سنيني .

عمري ما خوفت فحضنك عمري ..
عمري ما هــ اعشق بعدك عمري ..
******
احساسي معاك صدقته خلاص ...
فـ عينيا ملاك غير كل الناس .
يا حبيبي ارتاح انا ليك ومعاك ...
مش ناويه جراح ولا نار فهواك .

عمري ما خوفت فحضنك عمري ..
عمري ما هــ اعشق بعدك عمري .
وكل الباقي فعمري ... يا عمري ...
هيعيشه معاك .. معااااك يا حبيبي .
----------------------
حبك ليا غالي عليا ..
بحسه بقلبي واشوفه بعيني ..
حبك ليا بيطمني .. بيعيشني احلى سنيني .

مكتوبلي ادوب واعشق لياليك ..
ولا عمري هــ اتوب عن حب عينيك !!
قلبي الحيران .. ياما استناك ..
على بحر حنان محتاج للقاك .

عمري ما خوفت فحضنك عمري ..
عمري ما هــ اعشق بعدك عمري .
وكل الباقي فعمري ... يا عمري ...
هيعيشه معاك .. معااااك يا حبيبي .
-----------------------
حبك ليا غالي عليا ..
بحسه بقلبي واشوفه بعيني ..
حبك ليا بيطمني .. بيعيشني احلى سنيني


إنت ايه 





انت ايه مش كفايه عليك تجرحني حرام عليك
انت ايه انت ليه دموعي حبيبي تهون عليك
طب وليه انا راضيه انك تجرحني وروحي فيك 
طب وليه يعني ايه راضية بعذابي بين ايديك 
لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 
مش حرام
مش حرام انك تخدعني ف حبي ليك 
مش حرام الغرام وسنين حياتي وعشقي ليك 
ضاع قوام ولا كان لعبة ف حياتك بتداويك 
ضاع قوام الحنان وحضن قلبي واملي فيك
لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 
لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 
لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح



في حاجات 






فى حاجات تتحس ومتتقلش وان جيت اطلبها انا مقدرش
ولو انت عملتها بعد ما 

انا اطلبها يبقى مينفعش
فى حاجات تتحس ومتتقالش توجع فى القلب ومبتبانش
وافضل

علطول تعبانه مابين طب اقولك ولا مقولكش
مقدرش اقولك غير كل طريقة حبك 
ليا
او غير عليا ولا فجأنى فى مرة وهاتلى هديه
الا عنيا بتعمل حاجه 
انا مش عارفاها





مقدرش اقولك حلى الدنيا فى عينى وغير فيا
لو مهما كنت
قريب منى وكنت قريب ليا
مقدرش اقولك شكل حياتنا اللى اانا عيزاها
اعرف
لوحدك شكل حياتنا اللى انا عيزاها


اوقات بيبان انى سكت وهديت 
ورضيت واتعودت
مش معنى كده انك علطول تحسبنى انى استسلمت
وساعات بتحس





انى زهقت مع انى بخبى انى تعبت
متوصلنيش ياحبيبى اقول ده ياريتنى 
اتكلمت
مقدرش اقولك غير كل طريقة حبك ليا
او غير عليا ولا فجأنى فى 
مرة وهاتلى هديه
الا عنيا بتعمل حاجه انا مش عارفاها
مقدرش اقولك حلى

الدنيا فى عينى وغير فيا
لو مهما كنت قريب منى وكنت قريب ليا
مقدرش 

اقولك شكل حياتنا اللى اانا عيزاها
اعرف لوحدك شكل حياتنا اللى انا 
عيزاها


يا كثر





ياكثر ماشلت فى قلبى عليك .. ياكثر ما قلت ماسامح خطاك
من اشوفه ترجف اضلوعى تبيك .. واثر هذا كله من حرة هواك
اخلق الاعذار من لمسة ايديك .. والمس جروحى واداريها دواك
قوتي ضعفى وضعفي انى ابيك .. وانت عارف انى ما اعشق سواك

ابتليت بحب جعله يبتليك .. ويا عساك تذوق حراتي معاك
اذكر انك ما تنام الا اجيك .. صيرت انا الحين ما اغفى بلاك
ما ابيك اليوم وباكر احتريك .. واللى بعده واللى بعده ياملاك
حسبى الله على الهوى وحسبى عليك .. الله ياخذنى والا انه خذاك


يتبـع .......[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*مصطفى قمر 




اوووه اوووه اوووه اوووه اوووه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه ولاقد ناره الله يسامحه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه ولاقد ناره الله يسامحه 

والسود عيونه ياولى السود عيونه ياولى السود عيونه ياولى السود 

عيونه ياولى 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني السود عيونه دوبتني وفي 

ليل غرامه غلبتني 

واما الليالي سهرتني قلت اعمل ايه ايه 

قدمت المهر مهر غالي وخطفت النجمه من العلالي قدمت المهر مهر 

غالي وخطفت النجمه من العلالي 

وخلاص ياقلبي مكتوبالي اعشق عينيه يه وصحيت على جرح الهوى 

واللي رماني اللي رماني في الهوى غلبت اصالحه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه ولاقد ناره الله يسامحه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه 

اوووه اوووه اوووه اوووه اوووه اوووه 

عناب خدوده سكري قربت منهم اشتري عناب خدوده سكري قربت منهم 

اشتري 

عناب خدوده حلوياني قربت منه قام سقاني عناب خدوده حلوياني 

قربت منه قام سقاني 

وبعدت عنه قام ناداني ورجعت ليه ليه 

مغرم صبابه يازماني والحلو يابا معجباني مغرم صبابه يازماني والحلو 

يابا معجباني 

وعطشت تاني لما جاني مادد ايديه يه 

وصحيت على جرح الهوى واللي رماني اللي رماني في الهوى غليت 

اصالحه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه ولاقد ناره الله يسامحه 

لا انا قد شوقه ولا قد جرحه ولاقد ناره الله يسامحه 

والسود عيونه ياولى السود عيونه ياولى السود عيونه ياولى السود 

عيونه ياولى 


السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني السود عيونه دوبتني وفي 

ليل غرامه غلبتني 


السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني السود عيونه دوبتني وفي 

ليل غرامه غلبتني 

قدمت المهر مهر غالي وخطفت النجمه من العلالي 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني 

عناب خدوده حلوياني قربت منه قام سقاني 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني 

قدمت المهر مهر غالي وخطفت النجمه من العلالي 

السود عيونه دوبتني وفي ليل غرامه غلبتني 

عناب خدوده حلوياني قربت منه قام سقاني 






سكة العاشقين

ياليل يا ليل يا ليل 
ياااااااا ليلي
عاشق بقول حواديت حواديت 
كان ليا حضن وبيت 
يا ريت يا شوق 
اه يا ريت تضمنا 
انا وحبيبي
اغلى الحبايب يا حبيبي 
لو لسه دايب في لهيبي 
يا حبيبي 
ارجع وخدني على سكة العاشقين 
على سكة العاشقين 
وانغني يا ليل يا قمر 
ونفول بايدينا القمر
ارجع وخدني على سكه العاشقين 
اها وخدني على سكه العاشقين 
يا حبيبيييييييي
ويا ليليييييييي
امنه يا ليل تقولي يا ليل 
امانه يا ليل لترسينا 
حبيبي يا ليل فاكرني 
ولا ناسينيي
ويا ليلييييييييييي
اها يا ليلي وديني خد مني الاه واديني
الفرحه وعديني لحبيبي وروحي وعيني
ونغني يا ليل 
ياقمر وتطول بأيدينا القمر
ارجع وخدني على سمه العاشقين 
انا قلبي كله حنيني
يا حبيبيييييييييييييييييي
تمتمتم ترا ترا اه 
اغلى الحبايب يا حبيببي 
لو لسه دايب في لهيبي 
يا حبيبي
يا حبيبيييييييييييي





 واه غزالي


واه يا غزالة واه يا غزالة 
لو الهوا ينباع كنت اروح واودي 
لو الهوا بياع قلبي يدق في ودي 
واه يا غزالة يبعدلي حالي
واه يا غزالة يا ابو قلب خالي
لاماع لواع بياع مواويل وليالي
بياع خداع وملكش حبيب ولا غالي
واه يا غزالة يابتعبلي حالي
يا شغلي بالي يا ابو الهوا لواع 
لو الهوا ينباع كنت اروح واودي 
ولو الهوا بياع قلبي يدق في ودي
واه يا ناسيني مجروح داويني
واه يا ناسيني انتا تبيني
مناع لواع عطشان والمر سااقيني
بياع خداع ولا عدا حبيبي يا عيني 
واه يا ناسيني





حبك نار

مهما تكون أيامك برد وحبك نار جمد قلبك حفضل أحبك 

مهما جناحك يتعب من طول المشوار جمد قلبك حفضل أحبك 

ما أنا من يوم ماعرفت الحب وحبك نار 

أحلام عمرنا لو من قلبنا هتعيش ونعيش ده الحلم من حقنا 

لو هان حلمنا لو هان حبنا لاصديق ولاشيء في الكون هيفضلنا 

مد ايديك في ايدية وبكرة الصعب يهون جمد قلبك حفضل أحبك

اوعى تخون الحب وتكره مهما يكون جمد قلبك حفضل أحبك

ما أنا من يوم ماعرفت الحب وحبك نار 

أحلام عمرنا لو من قلبنا هتعيش ونعيش ده الحلم من حقنا 

لو هان حلمنا لو هان حبنا لاصديق ولاشيء في الكون هيفضلنا 

أحلام عمرنا لو من قلبنا هتعيش ونعيش ده الحلم من حقنا 

لو هان حلمنا لو هان حبنا لاصديق ولاشيء في الكون هيفضلنا 

أحلام عمرنا لو من قلبنا هتعيش ونعيش ده الحلم من حقنا 

لو هان حلمنا لو هان حبنا لاصديق ولاشيء في الكون هيفضلنا 

أحلام عمرنا لو من قلبنا هتعيش ونعيش ده الحلم من حقنا 

لو هان حلمنا لو هان حبنا لاصديق ولاشيء في الكون هيفضلنا





هي

هي أجمل من اجمل واحدة انا شوفتها بيعنيا
قلبى انقسم نصين مين السبب هى 
ليها قوام من الشام وعيون خليجيه 
وخدودها من لبنان وبضحكه مصريه 
احتارو من العراق ولا يمنيه 
ولا من بلاد المغرب جات ليا





ردت بكلمتين انا عربيه 
لا ملاك ولا جنيه ولا انسيه دي احلى شويه
لا سمرا ولا كده بيضه ولا خمريه هيغمى عليا 
لا ملاك ولا جنيه ولا انسيه دي احلى شويه
لا سمرا ولا كده بيضه ولا خمريه هيغمى عليا 
هى اجمل من اجمل واحده انا شوفتها بعينيا




انا كان ليه بس فين اللى جرى ليا 
ولا كان فى بالى يوم اسهر لياليا 
ولا شافت عينى النوم هي السبب هي 
شوفت فى عينيها كلام معرفشى كملها 
هو انا ولا كان مين اللى شاغل بالها 
لكن راحت لبعيد من قبل ما اسالها




لا ملاك ولا جنيه ولا انسيه دي احلى شويه
لا سمرا ولا كده بيضه ولا خمريه حيغمى عليا 
هى اجمل من اجمل واحده انا شوفتها بعينيا 
هى اجمل من اجمل واحده انا شوفتها بعينيا*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمووووووووووو

----------

